# Outdoor / Indoor advice & training.



## x3111x (Jun 11, 2008)

Ive had my GSD for almost 2 years now. Since the house i live in currently wasnt really ideal for a dog of her size, (she'd walk past the coffee table and one sweep of her tail would clear it) Shes resided outside for the last 1 1/2 years running around in the back yard and doing as she pleases. When she comes in she gets too excited and tends to want to pee. Now that we bought a foreclosure, and we're doing renovation work. Before we move in should i start trying to get her acclimated to the new surroundings and maybe try to get her used to the half inside half outside thing cause i would like to be able to bring her in and know that i dont have to worry about her whizzin' on the new carpeting while the old stuff is still down so if she has an accident its not a problem. Any good methods on housebreaking a 2 year old female?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Same way you would a puppy. The only difference is you'll have a larger dog tethered to you.

Urine will soak thru a carpet and get into the flooring so you should still clean it up with a special cleaner.

You are going to have more training then just housebreaking. Does she know to leave items alone and not chew on them? Not to clear off the counter when you turn your back from fixing supper?

Do you own a crate? is she crate trained?

btw...she is very, very pretty


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She gets too excited and pees in the house because she's not housebroken and being in the house is a novelty. Michelle is right - you'll have to start over with her just like she was a puppy, even though she's not. She has to be taught house manners too, it's not something dogs are born knowing. Always reinforce the behavior you want (ANY attention is reinforcement), so if she's jumping up and down and running around, don't chase after her or yell at her, which will just get her MORE excited, stay calm and wait for her to stop and then praise her and give her a treat. Teach her that being calm and paying attention to you is what works to earn a reward. 

It may take some time, so you'll have to be patient and diligent. Keeping her outside for a year and a half has only delayed the inevitable, so now you've got your work cut out for you. Sadly, a lot of dogs get relegated to the backyard because nobody took the time to train them to behave. The less they get to come in the house, the more exciting it is and the worse their behavior when they finally do come in. So their owners just stop letting them in the house.....


----------



## x3111x (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont want her to be out side all the time. Things just got a little too hectic with the toddler and the 4 month old and work etc.. Ive been the only one taking care of her my wife is afraid of large dogs for some reason. I had done a little bit of training with her at 6 - 12 months. Shes got the basics down but its just the indoor thing thats a issue now granted it has become MUCH better since shes gotten older. Before it was horrible.. Now its just on occasion where she gets all whacky and tries to pee on the floor. 
I took her out to the new house and let her run around inside and check everything out and she was excited.. she didnt pee now i just gotta get her calmed down when shes in the house.. where if im walking to the other room either she can follow me or just stay where shes at..

Also im in the city now but when we move its out in the country. I thought about doing the invisible fence around the 2 acres but i dont think im gona do that but i also dont like the idea of having her tied to a cable either.. I know the invisible fence is probably the way to go but im afraid to say that even with that shock collar.. and training her.. i dont think it would phase her at all.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

You can also train her to go potty on command outside, so when you bring her outside, she knows to go then and there. Since she is an adult she should be able to wait a long time before she really needs to go. Teach her the association with the command by taking her out and saying "go potty" or whatever you want to call it when she does go so she knows what it means. You'll have to keep an eye on her indoors or tether her to you until she learns. Once you establish a pattern she will get it.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just sent you a pm. look to the little flashing envelope on top of the page


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, she looks like she could be Ava's sister!!!! What do you guys think?


----------

